# Alum Creek



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Me and the SL are going to fish up there tomorrow was wondering if anyone has been doing any fishing up there and if they have been catching anything 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Y'all know what time you'll be there? Was thinking about going there myself.

Not sure if I will fish up north or try the dam out though. Anyone having any luck at the dam?

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure what time. We went to the dam a couple of weekends ago son in law had a muskie chase his crank bait and that's all that happened that day we fished thought about going up north or over by the Marina 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I can let you know in the morning what time ill be there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Do that. I have an itch to fish and a new fishfinder I can use from shore I'd like to use!

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Seeing as the ice on Buckeye is gone and my get together will have to wait. I will be up there as well. I will be in the rocks.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey y'all, don't forget about trying a slip bobber and Bass minnow.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

If you don't mind the tag a long I'd be open to learn some stuff and am free all day. Just figured I'd throw it out there. Thawing some skipjack incase the day gets slow...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Ill be there 10:30ish.......gonna grab some minnows, and hope for anything........dont know exactly where ill be fishing though?????


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

Me and the Mrs. will probably be there around noon. Going to try Delaware spillway first then hit alum on the way back!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Ill be getting up there about 11 going to drive by the dam to see if they are releasing any water and then ill figure out where to go. Good luck to everyone tire lines and be safe 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

How did everyone do?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I fished the docks today and got 12 keepers. Crappies


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I was at at the Marina to fishing off the docks to all I cought was one saugeye and one crappie and I wont count the water dog I cought but there were quite a few crappie being cought not a bad day well any day you get to fish is a good day its just hard to believe its January and it was 60 degrees but ill take it just wish the bite was 
A little better 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Here the fish I cought today

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Texican that's nice work there. Fish dinner for two at least. Missed out today myself. Had to fix rear axle in my beater corolla. Tell when I finally graduate I'm buying a car with 100,000 mile warranty. Tired of the car wars. Hope to roll up there Monday after class like 5-6 maybe pm you we hit a few spots.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope the car got fixed I mite try and go tomorrow morning I got to work Monday but. PM me and we'll see how it goes


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Heading back out to try it again ill be there about 1 hope there still bitin need a few more for dinner 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Only cought one crappie about 10in and the rain started and I went home didn't see very many cought and only a few guys fishing 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

